# Does anyone have OEM illumited door sills in your Tiguan?



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I was going over wiring diagrams for NAR Tiguan made in Mexico and noticed that VW has schematic for illuminated door sills. I was already aware that North America models have ambient light in door panels and interior handles but I have never seen illuminated door sills. Apparently it is part of "Ambient package 1".
I'm guessing someone with SEL Premium could confirm this? Post pictures ic:

I also noticed schematics for heads up display that I know is not in 2018 and 2019 NAR models. Maybe this is something they will start putting into future models 2020 or later. This way they can say they added something "new".


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

My 2019 Sel-p has them. Not that noticeable unless you're looking for them, just like any other ambient lightning. I'll take a pic later.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

I have them on my 2018 SEL Premium 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

yes, also in an SEL-P 4 motion


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

SEL-P R-Line has illuminated “R” door sills as well.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, now lets see those pictures


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll grab pics of my 2019 SEL-P R Line sills tonight when it gets darker out and post.


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

Pics aren't the best but here goes. With the flash on so you can see the basic design - the flash kind of washed it out. It's amazing how much dirt accumulates in just 260 miles lol









No Flash - just the white LED strip that matched the upper part of the door as well. I thought this was standard in all Tiguans, honestly.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

CTGeoff said:


> Pics aren't the best but here goes. With the flash on so you can see the basic design - the flash kind of washed it out. It's amazing how much dirt accumulates in just 260 miles lol


Yeah definitely only available on Premium models along with door ambient light(same circuit). I would imagine non R line models have slightly different door sills that do not say "R".

Anyway I appreciate your effort. Now I have something to tinker with, maybe I'll tap into factory pins but make my own door sills...… sometimes when I bored


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Was curious about this as well.

We just bought a 2019 "Highline" (Canadian trim level - believe it is equivalent to SEL-P in US), which includes ambient lighting. However, we only see it in the footwells, door handle (from memory), and a thin strip at the top of the front doors.

However, I've seen references to scuffplate/door sill lighting, and around the sunroof, but it's not there. The sill plate does actually seem to have the same LED strip as the top of the doors (similar to the "R" pic), but it doesn't light up.

The settings screen only seems to have icons for the ones I mentioned, so in that respect I guess it makes sense, but strange to see these combinations.

I've pinged VW to confirm, but does anyone know if there are different combinations of ambient lighting? Maybe just the "R" gives the extras.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

phlegm said:


> Was curious about this as well.
> 
> We just bought a 2019 "Highline" (Canadian trim level - believe it is equivalent to SEL-P in US), which includes ambient lighting. However, we only see it in the footwells, door handle (from memory), and a thin strip at the top of the front doors.
> 
> ...


Ok first, some clarification.

- Footwell lights come with "mid-level trims". For example our 2019 SEL non-premium has them. Its not part of any "ambient package"
- Sunroof ambient light comes automatically with a sunroof, doesn't really matter what trim. You got sunroof-> you have a light. HOWEVER, there is a recall on the sunroof ambient light for 2018. 2019 just got their light disabled from factory. 2020 models will get that light enabled again. There is a huge thread about it, read it.
- Ambient package (light in door trim, handle and door sills) is only available on SEL Premium (Highline in Canada) models. In your situation I would just inquire why you don't have illuminated door sills. Other ambient lights are explained above.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> Ok first, some clarification.
> 
> - Footwell lights come with "mid-level trims". For example our 2019 SEL non-premium has them. Its not part of any "ambient package"
> - Sunroof ambient light comes automatically with a sunroof, doesn't really matter what trim. You got sunroof-> you have a light. HOWEVER, there is a recall on the sunroof ambient light for 2018. 2019 just got their light disabled from factory. 2020 models will get that light enabled again. There is a huge thread about it, read it.
> - Ambient package (light in door trim, handle and door sills) is only available on SEL Premium (Highline in Canada) models. In your situation I would just inquire why you don't have illuminated door sills. Other ambient lights are explained above.


Thanks, that's helpful, and I'll check that recall thread.

On a related note, I only "recall" (ha!) 2 options in the vehicle settings to change intensity, one was footwell, the other the doors. I guess we'd typically see a 3rd for the roof?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

phlegm said:


> Thanks, that's helpful, and I'll check that recall thread.
> 
> On a related note, I only "recall" (ha!) 2 options in the vehicle settings to change intensity, one was footwell, the other the doors. I guess we'd typically see a 3rd for the roof?


Door ambient light and door sill ambient light is the same circuit. So I would expect them to be combined under one option. I don't have sunroof ambient light since our Tiguan is also 2019 :/


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> Door ambient light and door sill ambient light is the same circuit. So I would expect them to be combined under one option. I don't have sunroof ambient light since our Tiguan is also 2019 :/


Tested, but no go with the door sill. I'll report back when I figure it out.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Our dealer tested another vehicle of the same trim on the lot (Highline), but also did not see any illumination in the door sills.

He then contacted VW Canada, and they indicate that *both* door sill and sunroof illumination were discontinued for 2019. The door sill piece may be a Canada-specific decision if US models still get that portion. 

Doesn't quite make sense to me, but then again there are some differences between countries, such as badging: we only get a "Tiguan" badge (no trim level indication), no 4motion badging, etc.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

In the NA cars, there is no setting in the infotainment for the door sill lights. Door sill lights only come on when the door is opened. Also if you turn off the interior lights and a door is opened, they will still illuminate. Whichever door is open, right door for example, the left one will not light up if that door is closed. The only controls in the infotainment is for the upper door card lights and the foot well lights if its a SEL P.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Triple6 said:


> In the NA cars, there is no setting in the infotainment for the door sill lights. Door sill lights only come on when the door is opened. Also if you turn off the interior lights and a door is opened, they will still illuminate. Whichever door is open, right door for example, the left one will not light up if that door is closed. The only controls in the infotainment is for the upper door card lights and the foot well lights if its a SEL P.


Thanks for confirming. We have no door sill lights upon open. Can't imagine why this seems to be specific to Canada, but it's not the end of the world, just odd.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

phlegm said:


> Thanks for confirming. We have no door sill lights upon open. Can't imagine why this seems to be specific to Canada, but it's not the end of the world, just odd.


Interesting update, but makes sense.

Was a passenger in the Tig for the first time at night, and upon leaving the vehicle - bingo - the door sill was lit up. Checked, and it turns out that the driver's side just isn't working. (I'm guessing full lights must be on, and it is hard to notice during the day, so I wouldn't have noticed the passenger side previously.) I always thought it was odd to not have them working, given that an LED strip is embedded in the sill.

I'll get it repaired, but it is disappointing that the dealer previously confirmed that "no LED light strip is available in Canada", and apparently called VW to confirm. BS.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Never noticed it but I am assuming my 2018 SEL Premium has it right?

Thanks


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

lgbalfa said:


> Never noticed it but I am assuming my 2018 SEL Premium has it right?
> 
> Thanks


Mine does, it’s a 2018 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yeah definitely only available on Premium models along with door ambient light(same circuit). I would imagine non R line models have slightly different door sills that do not say "R".
> 
> Anyway I appreciate your effort. Now I have something to tinker with, maybe I'll tap into factory pins but make my own door sills...… sometimes when I bored [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

2018 R-Line has them.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

mc7719 said:


> 2018 R-Line has them.


Pictures or it ain't true. The NAR Tiguan does not have rear illuminated door Sills

Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

mc7719 said:


> 2018 R-Line has them.





Triple6 said:


> Pictures or it ain't true. The NAR Tiguan does not have rear illuminated door Sills
> 
> Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


He didn't say rear. Might have just been replying to the thread in general. 

To my knowledge the sill illumination is front only.


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Triple6 said:


> Pictures or it ain't true. The NAR Tiguan does not have rear illuminated door Sills
> 
> Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.





phlegm said:


> He didn't say rear. Might have just been replying to the thread in general.
> 
> To my knowledge the sill illumination is front only.


phlegm is correct, general reply, not to any one person. Sorry for the miscommunication. I would have quoted you if I meant to reply to your specific inquiry regarding rear sills.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Well I apologize. Not everyone replies with a quote. The last line in my post and the your post kind of coincide.


----------

